# plant ID please



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have this plant that I bought while back and I have no clue what it is. I have low tech tank and it's one of the very few plants I have that grows really nicely. Anybody can help me with the name? 
Thank you.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/members/roadrunner-435/albums/other/996-plant.jpg


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is...... Hygrophila corymbosa 'stricta'


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

awesome, thank you CRS fan! you're the fastest and best


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem !


----------

